# jobs view



## Fakhar (Apr 19, 2017)

can any one tell me what kind of it jobs are in demand as i am an IT administrator but also have a experience in software engineering like seo and database i want to expertise in high demand skills.we are shifting to austrlia next year can any one help???


----------



## jahiduls (Mar 21, 2016)

Accounting job


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Fakhar said:


> can any one tell me what kind of it jobs are in demand as i am an IT administrator but also have a experience in software engineering like seo and database i want to expertise in high demand skills.we are shifting to austrlia next year can any one help???


In general, IT is very competitive right now & it will depend on where you are planning to move to. Sydney & Melbourne have more opportunities than other cities & more than regional areas.

I would check the main job search websites for different IT jobs within the area that you are planning to move to. This should give you an idea.


----------

